

Why won't IV answers questions about its relationship with Lodsys? - grellas
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jul/27/intellectual-ventures-myrhvold-patent-lodsys

======
moonlighter
"we want to build a portfolio just like those companies have, with licensing
approaches broadly like they have ... I want to achieve what IBM has achieved
[getting $1bn per year from licensing patents]."

The difference between IV, Lodsys and IBM is that IBM isn't a patent troll and
doesn't threaten small businesses with ludicrous IP lawsuits. If anything,
they've _donated_ patents in the past to open source projects to strengthen
those against IP lawsuits.

